# black water?



## goose3 (Feb 11, 2011)

anyone know the difference from blackwater and clearwater? because it appears both can be dark with tannins. wanna set up an amazon biotope and need to know the difference.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Black Water is water that contains a lot of plant acids and is very dark and has a very low ph. The easiest way to produce it is to use peat moss in your filter. Many of the tributaries to the Amazon and Orinocho Rivers in South America are Black Water streams. They are the home to many Tetras, Angelfish and Discus. One of the adavantages to water like this is it inhibits bacteria growth that some fish, like Discus need, to succesfully spawn and raise their young.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Also, if your water is "stained" with tannins....it's no longer considered "clear" water. It is these tannins that make up black water. Depending on what you have, and how much, in the tank will determine the concentration of it. Items such as driftwood, oak leaves, indian almond leaves and peat are most commonly used to create it.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I just use peat moss as the bottom layer of my substrate. I have found that kh and gh remain constant and neon tetras thrive with that.

also the water remains clear with plants and pH rises again due to the plants.


my .02


----------



## goose3 (Feb 11, 2011)

The main reason I ask is cause I wanna do an Orinoco biotope with keyhole cichlids. But I have heard they live in clear water sandy streams. But also in flooded forest in the rainy season. Which I assume would be blackwater from all the leaf litter and rotting wood. Just not sure on what kind of Water to use. Thinking a more flooded forest with lots of root structure and a sand bottom with leaf litter on top of the sand.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

The color of streams in the Amazon varies quite a bit. There is one river, called the Rio *****, that is black with plant debri and there is a distinct line where this stream merges with another (Coffee and Chocolate). Sandy bottoms are very common where Corys and Tetras live (Upper Amazon). If you want a true biotype then you need to look at your ph. The ph in Tropical Rainforest streams is very low, sometimes below 5. This low ph is important in the spawning of many Tetras and the Discus, it supressed fungi infection of the eggs.


----------

